# Prefabricated Drywall Shapes



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Is anyone seeing prefabricated drywall profiles being used on projects?
How about column covers?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

How about soffits?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

How about spandrel beams?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

L-shape corners? ... Z-shape corners? ... radius corners?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Any of these?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They look good. We make up bulkheads on site when we need to but that is about the extent of it.
Is that you Field General?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> How about spandrel beams?
> 
> View attachment 15658
> 
> ...


 L/W ? I hope the people in that office like walking around eggshells .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Touch up city! but you do make those folds look fancy General !!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Touch up city! but you do make those folds look fancy General !!:thumbsup:


For me it is a great sysyem for work ABOVE HEAD HEIGHT only.:thumbsup:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Riddle me this ... which is it? ... moore gazman or gazman moore? ... It's a gaz man, moore or less ... a gaz gaz gaz.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Which is stronger ? A corner bead or a fold? There's a riddle for you big guy.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> Which is stronger ? A corner bead or a fold? There's a riddle for you big guy.


Believe it or not ... a fold. The fold can be reinforced with a metal strip embedded in the fold when glued.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

A little more detail for Mr. Moore ...


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

And a little more ...


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Calculate the difference in time, effort and materials between conventional methods of installing and finishing this J-Shape ... cutting, placing and attaching 3 flexible pieces compared to 1 rigid piece ... installing cornerbead and not installing cornerbead ... finishing cornerbead and not finishing cornerbead?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Consider the differences in time, effort and material with this profile?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

And this profile ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I stand corrected ! That's impressive General! 

It's flat ! Flat and level! Flat Flat!!! You don't get that with a corner bead. :thumbsup: 

I will now stand down as just a mudder! Your the real deal General! 

Don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise!!!


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*But curves are easier this way*

www.gowiththecurve.com
https://www.facebook.com/curvecorners
Several places round here have the drywall routers and they still buy their curves from us  
Any radius from 2" up to 24" - inside, outside, column covers, coving, soffits. We have hundreds of standard sizes but are always happy to produce custom sizes and shapes too


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

800PoundGuerrilla and Fulcrum, that is awesome love it ! :thumbup:

we could add this curved drywall to the curv-trak we buy as just plain radius track or complete curved soffits. Prefabrication is the way to go !

http://www.duraframesolutions.com/Products/CurvTrak/tabid/88/Default.aspx


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*We like anyone who likes curves*

:thumbup: We like anyone who likes curves


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

800PoundGuerrilla, is there a distributor on the East Coast who supplies this to contractors?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Gordy said:


> 800PoundGuerrilla, is there a distributor on the East Coast who supplies this to contractors?


Yes there is Gordy. For more information, send me an RFI email to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## FixitmanArizona (Oct 28, 2014)

Wouldn't interior stucco be better for this? I don't see how putting on 2 coats of drywall mud is going to give you an even texture and color like you would get using conventional mud, sanding, and texture, then paint, and it looks like you still have to topcoat it, albeit with some clear finish. 
Looks like a nightmare for the guy who has to repair it down the road when a pipe breaks, or a foundation shifts, or something like that. I bet people wind up just having someone come in and spray texture over it and paint over it if that happens.
Don't get me wrong, it might be an option for someone looking for a 'premium' finish on an upscale home, but on a standard home, I don't think people will even want it.
Then again, this last weekend I had a job where the people wanted me to pull off some old tiles and replace them with standard baseboard. Guess what, that tile was hiding rotten walls from OLD flood damage. Wound up tearing off half the walls, re-doing them, JUST to put baseboard on. Sometimes I just detest drywall, as it's not mold resistant, waterproof, or even very strong, but then I realize, this is how I make most of my money... fixing drywall over and over and over again, as it's the worst building material ever invented.


----------



## davidgehrke (May 24, 2010)

moore said:


> L/W ? I hope the people in that office like walking around eggshells .


I agree with the rite of passage and the pain and leave a mark. I have been hanging rock for 43yrs and have had my share of scrapes and bruises falls and other things. My back is destroyed beyond repair and the legs aren't what they used to be yet at 62 I am still out there and all up in the mix. I wouldn't have it any other way. Rock on !!!!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Believe it or not ... a fold. The fold can be reinforced with a metal strip embedded in the fold when glued.
> 
> View attachment 15833
> 
> ...


I doubt that your statement is true and would like to do a comparative test. Please send 4 pcs 8"x8" corner assemblies 5' to 6' long to my attention at Trim-Tex, 3700 W. Pratt Ave. Lincolnwood, IL 60712 

If you agree, we can do 6 impact tests: low, med. and high impact straight to the nose and from the side. A Shear bond strength test. A racking deflection test and a angle change test.

Joe Koenig


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Id be interested in that seeing that test in a video


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> I doubt that your statement is true and would like to do a comparative test. Please send 4 pcs 8"x8" corner assemblies 5' to 6' long to my attention at Trim-Tex, 3700 W. Pratt Ave. Lincolnwood, IL 60712
> 
> If you agree, we can do 6 impact tests: low, med. and high impact straight to the nose and from the side. A Shear bond strength test. A racking deflection test and a angle change test.
> 
> Joe Koenig


OUCH! inch: That's cold Joe!!! :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FixitmanArizona said:


> Wouldn't interior stucco be better for this? I don't see how putting on 2 coats of drywall mud is going to give you an even texture and color like you would get using conventional mud, sanding, and texture, then paint, and it looks like you still have to topcoat it, albeit with some clear finish.
> Looks like a nightmare for the guy who has to repair it down the road when a pipe breaks, or a foundation shifts, or something like that. I bet people wind up just having someone come in and spray texture over it and paint over it if that happens.
> Don't get me wrong, it might be an option for someone looking for a 'premium' finish on an upscale home, but on a standard home, I don't think people will even want it.
> Then again, this last weekend I had a job where the people wanted me to pull off some old tiles and replace them with standard baseboard. Guess what, that tile was hiding rotten walls from OLD flood damage. Wound up tearing off half the walls, re-doing them, JUST to put baseboard on. Sometimes I just detest drywall, as it's not mold resistant, waterproof, or even very strong, but then I realize, this is how I make most of my money... fixing drywall over and over and over again, as it's the worst building material ever invented.


I wish I had a dollar for every time Iv'e said this. Drywall took the place of plaster..Not because it was a better product! Because it was CHEAPER!!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

sorry Moore, but I never make claims i cant back up and to do that you must do the research and extensive testing. we already have test walls built and finished with every kind of corner bead on them I just need his to compare. At Trim-Tex Corner bead is our livelihood so I'm ready when they are.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> sorry Moore, but I never make claims i cant back up and to do that you must do the research and extensive testing. we already have test walls built and finished with every kind of corner bead on them I just need his to compare. At Trim-Tex Corner bead is our livelihood so I'm ready when they are.


I have a funny feeling u won't b getting this test done Joe.:whistling2:
To b real about it, It's only plasterboard folded over so ur test with the hammer thing u drop will destroy it!
Just me thinking out loud!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Trim-Tex said:


> sorry Moore, but I never make claims i cant back up and to do that you must do the research and extensive testing. we already have test walls built and finished with every kind of corner bead on them I just need his to compare. At Trim-Tex Corner bead is our livelihood so I'm ready when they are.


Fair enough but I think there's something being overlooked. My brain went straight to prefabricated canvases for art with finished edges. I'd love to have this tool specifically for that. Also finish edges that take the pace of L bead or j bead that don't receive a lot of impact. Also how do you test efficiency? There's still people who think the banjo is faster than the bazooka. I get it, this product could be a competitor for trim manufacturers, but isn't it true that there could be a space for this tool if someone were open to the possibilities. I appreciate the innovative nature of the product, also your competitive nature Joe. 
Great Thread.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Trim-Tex said:


> I doubt that your statement is true and would like to do a comparative test. Please send 4 pcs 8"x8" corner assemblies 5' to 6' long to my attention at Trim-Tex, 3700 W. Pratt Ave. Lincolnwood, IL 60712
> 
> If you agree, we can do 6 impact tests: low, med. and high impact straight to the nose and from the side. A Shear bond strength test. A racking deflection test and a angle change test.
> 
> Joe Koenig


All great engineering differentiates, discerns, and draws relevant distinctions based upon what is necessary and sufficient to address cause and effect relationships ... addressing affecting causes and affecting effects. All the low, medium, and high impact straight to the nose and from the side ... shear bond strength tests ... racking deflection tests, and angle change tests don't come close to answering the question that the inventor of the MAGAstrong Corner asked himself when designing the MAGAstrong Corner ... What is necessary and sufficient?

We humans are associative beings ... we are calculating beings. It is both our strength and our weakness. When the horse is before the cart, we use our senses, sensibilities and our sense of humor to make calculations to determine the way things are. When the cart is before the horse we use calculations to support the way would like things to be.

Being an associative being ... when I read this, I chuckled to myself because the first thing that came to mind was a line from the movie Tommy Boy (actually a few lines from that movie came to mind) ... In the words of Big Tom Callahan, "Of course, I can get a hell of a good look at a T-Bone steak by sticking my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it." ... I've been spending my time out in the field in Midtown Manhattan on a 10 floor, 525,000 SF fitout for Sony Corporation, working with New York Union Carpenters installing miles of corners ... MAGAstrong Corners ... that are being poked and prodded ... and put to the ultimate tests ... low cost/high benefit ratio ... effective and efficient return on their investment of time, effort and money ... enhanced recognition and reputation ... and unmatched aesthetic appeal.

Leave the "throwdowns" to Bobby Flay.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your a sharp cat General! I dig what your saying!



It would be an honor to spend just one week with you and your crew .

:thumbsup:


There are many members here i'd like to spend a week or two with ,,But I know i'd walk away feeling like a hack !! :whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I use prefab beams on occasions they certinaly have there place 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*Who cares about corner strength*

Easy to agree that soffits don't need (much) strength. On a vertical corner subject to constant abuse strength is important. Why don't you send him some corners just for grins so he can show the results. I'll send him some of our curved ones as well if he's willing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

800,

I have no issue with your CNC routers or any modified drywall panels. I have been to Australia many times and have witnessed multiple drywall bulkheads made on site successfully installed. I do have an issue with bold claims that aren't proven for whatever reason.

This reminds me of a scene in the movie Tommy Boy involving a police traffic stop with a fantastic diversionary tactic " Killer bees, Killer bees, save yourselves"


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Trim-Tex said:


> 800,
> 
> I have no issue with your CNC routers or any modified drywall panels. I have been to Australia many times and have witnessed multiple drywall bulkheads made on site successfully installed. I do have an issue with bold claims that aren't proven for whatever reason.
> 
> This reminds me of a scene in the movie Tommy Boy involving a police traffic stop with a fantastic diversionary tactic " Killer bees, Killer bees, save yourselves"


First, please allow me to introduce myself ... my name is Todd Wolf.
Second, the MAGAform 3000 is not CNC Machine, but instead, a tool that serves to enhance human driven creativity and productivity ... a means and method that will change the way the construction industry measures "strengths, weaknesses, opportunities and threats".
Third, I am still confused with your interpretation of my response to Moore's question: "Which is stronger ? A corner bead or a fold? There's a riddle for you big guy." ... being ... "Believe it or not ... a fold. The fold can be reinforced with a metal strip embedded in the fold when glued."

I am getting ready to catch a bus into Midtown Manhattan and walk the walk of my talk talked on the project aforementioned. When I get the time to properly respond to your expressed interpretation of our conversation ... Moore's and mine ... I will put the content of that conversation in context. Until then, I will leave you with a couple more "Rorschach recollections" that come to mind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I really like your pro files gorilla and dont take this the wrong way there great for ceilings but untill i see proof of strength i am with Joe on this one no matter what you put behind the profile like metal the external point of the fold would still be very soft compared to bead i believe in generall the corner is strong and would never ever crack but i think the external point would be much weaker then bead.......but they look great and i use pro files all the time on commercial jobs


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Is anyone seeing prefabricated drywall profiles being used on projects?
> How about column covers?
> View attachment 15594
> 
> ...


I've done fiberglass columns, and foam shapes on numerous jobs. We wouldn't be allowed to join them together with combustible material though. We'd have to use metal. I did some dome ceilings at Lucas Entertainment in San Rafael, CA that were fiberglass pies suspended on ceiling wires. Here I used foam to create this compound radius soffit.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/187867980

Meeting with Martin Bros in Vegas at the INTEX EXPO 2017. They recently switched from PANELMAX to GROOVE for their prefabricated drywall shape production. TrimTex will get a kick out of this video. The test he has been so anxious to witness.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

No shot it could withstand the impacts mud set bead can. Would have to see it to believe it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> No shot it could withstand the impacts mud set bead can. Would have to see it to believe it


You'll see the edge cracks soon enough .. Or Ignore them! Which ever you prefer !


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> You'll see the edge cracks soon enough .. Or Ignore them! Which ever you prefer !


Ain't that America ... something to see baby! Cracking me up ... no cracks ... no cracks. Only good craic. Looking back over 10 years, not a crack to be found.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > No shot it could withstand the impacts mud set bead can. Would have to see it to believe it
> ...


Come talk to me when you have used tens of thousands of mud set beads. Guess how many edge crack?....... Yep zero. The impact resistance alone is worth the switch to any DWC in the custom field. I'm guessing you have used very little of the mud set bead.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Come talk to me when you have used tens of thousands of mud set beads. Guess how many edge crack?....... Yep zero. The impact resistance alone is worth the switch to any DWC in the custom field. I'm guessing you have used very little of the mud set bead.


Or applied them with AP and not taping mud?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Come talk to me when you have used tens of thousands of mud set beads. Guess how many edge crack?....... Yep zero. The impact resistance alone is worth the switch to any DWC in the custom field. I'm guessing you have used very little of the mud set bead.
> ...


They get put on with Moore's favorite pro-form all purpose. They get coated with same mud as well. Have seen it take some nasty impacts and all it will do is pop a little mud off at worst. Easy to fix


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Finisher, did you ever have any bead crush with those Trim Tex Mud Set beads? I use the No Coat bead and I occasionally get bead crush!?!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Finisher, did you ever have any bead crush with those Trim Tex Mud Set beads? I use the No Coat bead and I occasionally get bead crush!?!


Only one time have I seen it happen to the mud set bead. It didn't do it like metal bead does but it did crush in on one side only. Must have been on a very stressed piece of wood is my guess. But all beads are suceptable to this given the right circumstances.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Ain't that America ... something to see baby! Cracking me up ... no cracks ... no cracks. Only good craic. Looking back over 10 years, not a crack to be found.


I wasn't responding to your post big guy! 


thefinisher said:


> Come talk to me when you have used tens of thousands of mud set beads. Guess how many edge crack?....... Yep zero. The impact resistance alone is worth the switch to any DWC in the custom field. I'm guessing you have used very little of the mud set bead.


How many of those tens of thousands of mud set bead did you ..yourself apply ? What ? 5? 

Come back and **** with me when you become a real drywaller ! 

Any drywall contractor can pull off the truck ass !! THAT'S FREAKING EASY !!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Finisher, did you ever have any bead crush with those Trim Tex Mud Set beads? I use the No Coat bead and I occasionally get bead crush!?!


http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new construction/nail_pops.html


It's there ! Read through It ...you'll find It !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> 800PoundGuerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't that America ... something to see baby! Cracking me up ... no cracks ... no cracks. Only good craic. Looking back over 10 years, not a crack to be found.
> ...


Lol don't be mad. You act like you could do my job.... The fact is you are the one who said it would fail and have no real experience with the product when I actually do. We use a ton of mud set bead and it is a very good product. I'm betting we use more bead in 2 or 3 weeks than you use in a year. Keep putting up your paper face bead


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol don't be mad. You act like you could do my job.... The fact is you are the one who said it would fail and have no real experience with the product when I actually do. We use a ton of mud set bead and it is a very good product. I'm betting we use more bead in 2 or 3 weeks than you use in a year. Keep putting up your paper face bead


Act like? No actually I Work for a living unlike yourself ! 

keep on pushing the wages down!! you da man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Truck ass!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

get a job!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Wages are going up here! For reference the big DWC here is paying hourly guys between $9-$12 an hour for touch up work. I am paying my guy $20 an hour. Let's get back to this edge cracking that mud set bead has.... Wait you don't use it


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

IMO. The guys driving down the wages in my area are the solo finishers! How you say? I know a few of them...they were never very good business men! beer30ty always stopped their day! I have bid up against them a few times...i always laughed at their low numbers...they will never get ahead making peanuts! They have it in their head the company's with subs or employees are cheaper, but at the same time they are just trying to make enough for a good weekend! They fall into the GC trap of the "other" guy is cheaper...most of the time that is a lie! GCs play you for a fool...they know you need just enough for that beer and house payment.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Cletus said:


> IMO. The guys driving down the wages in my area are the solo finishers! How you say? I know a few of them...they were never very good business men! beer30ty always stopped their day! I have bid up against them a few times...i always laughed at their low numbers...they will never get ahead making peanuts! They have it in their head the company's with subs or employees are cheaper, but at the same time they are just trying to make enough for a good weekend! They fall into the GC trap of the "other" guy is cheaper...most of the time that is a lie! GCs play you for a fool...they know you need just enough for that beer and house payment.


Yep same here. The companies with subs are always higher and can hold people to a standard. They also have quality control people that can remedy problems that arise quickly. The guy working direct for builder out back of his truck can't handle stuff like that. Of course I don't get any call backs for the mud set bead lol.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

This whole thing is subjective. People have their thoughts and notions..biased on their experience. I'm sure Moore has a reason for feeling the way he does...after all we get beat down in this trade one way or the other! Moore has his talents, and the finisher has his!...but for sure they are both out there to make money. However, if you subcontract labor, I feel you should have the expertise of that trade. I consider a truck-butt to be someone that has no experience in field...they make payroll and organize people. They can't tell you difference between a course and fine thread screw. They have no clue about moisture problems in the winter, they cant tell you why 80 grit is not acceptable to finish sand with...they cant tell you why would level 5 a foyer and not a closet


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Cletus said:


> This whole thing is subjective. People have their thoughts and notions..biased on their experience. I'm sure Moore has a reason for feeling the way he does...after all we get beat down in this trade one way or the other! Moore has his talents, and the finisher has his!...but for sure they are both out there to make money. However, if you subcontract labor, I feel you should have the expertise of that trade. I consider a truck-butt to be someone that has no experience in field...they make payroll and organize people. They can't tell you difference between a course and fine thread screw. They have no clue about moisture problems in the winter, they cant tell you why 80 grit is not acceptable to finish sand with...they cant tell you why would level 5 a foyer and not a closet


Agreed.. Moore knows I can finish but doesn't like that we subcontract.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

It's all in the delivery. Since the early 70s, I've witnessed the evolution of what was once an industry driven by master, journeyman, apprentice tradesmen to an industry of Pimps, Whores and Johns: Harems of hangers and finishers turning tricks for bureaucrat middlemen in a race to the bottom. Take me back to the future where Independent Tradesmen network together to hold all of the links in the food chain to account ... keeping the industry standards and the market prices aligned ... fair, equitable and just.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> It's all in the delivery. Since the early 70s, I've witnessed the evolution of what was once an industry driven by master, journeyman, apprentice tradesmen to an industry of Pimps, Whores and Johns: Harems of hangers and finishers turning tricks for bureaucrat middlemen in a race to the bottom. Take me back to the future where Independent Tradesmen network together to hold all of the links in the food chain to account ... keeping the industry standards and the market prices aligned ... fair, equitable and just.


Simplified as Illegal Immigration and Misclassification as Employees as Independent Contractor.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Simplified as Illegal Immigration and Misclassification as Employees as Independent Contractor.


Illegal immigration has benefited the leisure class. But hurt the tradesman class. I don't have dislike for many of the guys here illegally, personally. They seem like decent people in most respects. But there is a conspiracy to favor the illegal worker over the legal worker. Since the illegal worker is not burdened by insurance overhead, fica overhead, any form of paid benefits, and even paying taxes. A citizen of the USA must play by the rules. Or risk losing everything they own if they get caught cheating. And then there is the belief of most citizens that we all benefit when we all cooperate. Most of the subcontractors around here in the last ten years are illegal immigrant business owners paying cash to their undocumented workers. They have maybe a thirty (or greater) percent advantage on costs for labor from the legal citizen business owner. And they bid work at about a five to ten percent discount. As a result they are making a ton of money. Many home owners and builders have no interest in getting a bid from a legal citizen. Only the larger general contractors demand that a business be legal. And this has really affected the social fabric around here for the worse.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

What are you doing? How are you doing what you are doing? Why are you doing what you are doing the way that you are doing it?

What are the mindsets, means, methods, measurements, motivations and management technologies and techniques being employed by today's technicians?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> What are you doing? How are you doing what you are doing? Why are you doing what you are doing the way that you are doing it?
> 
> What are the mindsets, means, methods, measurements, motivations and management technologies and techniques being employed by today's technicians?


Did you read the post above peter piper ?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> Did you read the post above peter piper ?


Peter Piper just did. Good stuff!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Peter Piper just did. Good stuff!


Todd you are a trip !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Illegal immigration has benefited the leisure class. But hurt the tradesman class. I don't have dislike for many of the guys here illegally, personally. They seem like decent people in most respects. But there is a conspiracy to favor the illegal worker over the legal worker. Since the illegal worker is not burdened by insurance overhead, fica overhead, any form of paid benefits, and even paying taxes. A citizen of the USA must play by the rules. Or risk losing everything they own if they get caught cheating. And then there is the belief of most citizens that we all benefit when we all cooperate. Most of the subcontractors around here in the last ten years are illegal immigrant business owners paying cash to their undocumented workers. They have maybe a thirty (or greater) percent advantage on costs for labor from the legal citizen business owner. And they bid work at about a five to ten percent discount. As a result they are making a ton of money. Many home owners and builders have no interest in getting a bid from a legal citizen. Only the larger general contractors demand that a business be legal. And this has really affected the social fabric around here for the worse.


 Would E-Verify of contractors and employees be a solution for this? Or is it better to look the other way and allow it to continue? Misclassification of employee as independent contractor and illegal immigration are ruining America and those who abuse it and look the other way are the problem and not the solution.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Would E-Verify of contractors and employees be a solution for this? Or is it better to look the other way and allow it to continue? Misclassification of employee as independent contractor and illegal immigration are ruining America and those who abuse it and look the other way are the problem and not the solution.


Fences make good neighbors ... 

The Law of Identity is the self-evident truth that everything is something specific. A is A ... it is what it is.

The Law of Causality is the Law of Identity applied to action. A can only act in accordance to its nature.

The Law of Non-Contradiction is the Law of Identity in negative form. A cannot be both what it is and what it is not at the same time and in the same respect.

"Illegal Immigration", according to the law of the land, is illegal trespassing.

"Misclassification of an employee" is an ambiguous political term lobbied for and used by those in power (crony capitalists ... eugenicists ... leftist loons) to protect the pimp/whore plantation paradigm (21st Century Feudalism-Communism) from "Free Market Capitalism (competition)".


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Fences make good neighbors ...
> 
> The Law of Identity is the self-evident truth that everything is something specific. A is A ... it is what it is.
> 
> ...


A good excuse for violation of the law.

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...ependent-contractor-self-employed-or-employee

I prefer to play by the rules and not make fancy excuses.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> A good excuse for violation of the law.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...ependent-contractor-self-employed-or-employee
> 
> I prefer to play by the rules and not make fancy excuses.


*As I said ...

**Common Law Rules
*Facts that provide evidence of the degree of control and independence fall into three categories:
Behavioral: Does the company control or have the right to control what the worker does and how the worker does his or her job?
Financial: Are the business aspects of the worker’s job controlled by the payer? (these include things like how worker is paid, whether expenses are reimbursed, who provides tools/supplies, etc.)
Type of Relationship: Are there written contracts or employee type benefits (i.e. pension plan, insurance, vacation pay, etc.)? Will the relationship continue and is the work performed a key aspect of the business?
*Businesses must weigh all these factors when determining whether a worker is an employee or independent contractor. Some factors may indicate that the worker is an employee, while other factors indicate that the worker is an independent contractor. There is no “magic” or set number of factors that “makes” the worker an employee or an independent contractor, and no one factor stands alone in making this determination. Also, factors which are relevant in one situation may not be relevant in another.
*The keys are to look at the entire relationship, consider the degree or extent of the right to direct and control, and finally, to document each of the factors used in coming up with the determination.

*Ambiguous ... Subjective ...*


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> *As I said ...
> 
> **Common Law Rules
> *Facts that provide evidence of the degree of control and independence fall into three categories:
> ...


Nope, either you meet the criteria or not. Breaking the law just makes the honest pay more for the criminals abuse. Lipstick on the pig doesn't change the pig. Make all the excuses you want but all follow the law.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/dancing-g...iac-kiddie-pool-182905133--abc-news-pets.html


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Nope, either you meet the criteria or not. Breaking the law just makes the honest pay more for the criminals abuse. Lipstick on the pig doesn't change the pig. Make all the excuses you want but all follow the law.


Dude, 800 is quoting in "red" from the IRS site! There own words say

*Businesses must weigh all these factors when determining whether a worker is an employee or independent contractor. Some factors may indicate that the worker is an employee, while other factors indicate that the worker is an independent contractor. There is no “magic” or set number of factors that “makes” the worker an employee or an independent contractor, and no one factor stands alone in making this determination. Also, factors which are relevant in one situation may not be relevant in another.
*The keys are to look at the entire relationship, consider the degree or extent of the right to direct and control, and finally, to document each of the factors used in coming up with the determination.

It does not say Mrwilly should weigh all factors..no...it says businesses! So yes it is subjective to the business! 

*There is no “magic” or set number of factors that “makes” the worker an employee or an independent contractor, and no one factor stands alone in making this determination.


*


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

With the present economic conditions being what they are ... MAGA-magnificent! … I can't understand why more carpenters aren't finding ways to leverage the technologies available (Prefab Drywall Shapes and RebateMate to name a few) by performing services rendered as expert technicians knowing expert techniques for leveraging these exquisite technologies? We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

One could do well setting up on job sites and fabricating drywall shapes … have system, will travel.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a process ...


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> View attachment 39867
> 
> 
> View attachment 39869
> ...


That looks like certainteed board . How do you like working with the light weight board? Certainteed regular board has its issues. But it is a solid dense board.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Regarding fabrication and installation of drywall shapes, lightweight is the only way to go. USG lightweight is still the standard.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

My state makes you pay sales tax on materials that are worked on outside the jobsite.


Say you buy 20 sheets of board for a job and have them shipped to your warehouse, work on them into those prefabricated shapes then send them to the job site.


That counts as selling a new material or whatever I dont remember the technical terms but since they were changed outside the job site the state of florida makes you charge sales tax on them. You could always keep it secret or whatever but that's just waiting to bite you in the ass.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

“Product as a Service” and/or producing those shapes on the job using client’s Sheetrock? I’ve been performing these services in New York City since 2015, and have been participating in and contributing to getting Prefabricated Drywall Shapes into the industry’s blood stream since 2010 ... www.800poundguerrilla.com


----------

